# Braided fishing line for bow cable



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My bow cable broke and I am thinking about making one out of braided fishing line. I think if I braid four lines Power Pro at 80lbs each, it will give me 320lbs and this should be strong enough for bow cable. fool idea?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Very fool idea....
Got to a bow shop and get what you need before your limbs explode and send pieces of bow and arrow into your arms....


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Definitely no bueno 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

LOl, you cant be serious?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> My bow cable broke and I am thinking about making one out of braided fishing line. I think if I braid four lines Power Pro at 80lbs each, it will give me 320lbs and this should be strong enough for bow cable. fool idea?


 Only if you're looking to quickly lose interest in this new hobby. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jbird77 (Jun 15, 2018)

Please do not do this. A new cable isn't that expensive.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's all made out out of similar material.. and it's not hard.. but what is hard is getting the lengths right and that includes yokes.. miss it and it'll be out of tune for ever. There are some good shops that's all they do is make hi performance cables out of Dynema and similar materials.

Here's a couple shops that have good reputations 
http://catfishcustombowstrings.com/shop/44957
https://www.hogwirehunt.com/products/
https://twistedxbowstrings.com

These guys will make what ever material and color you want and it'll be right...


----------

